# Kon Tiki 2001 model



## Busterlondon (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi Guys
Is there anyone who can advise me on how to remove the rear light cluster on a 2001 Kon Tiki. I can remove the lense and the reflector but no indication of how to rmove the unit to fit a new one. There are no inspection panels on the inside of the vehicle so assume it is released from the outside. Any help would be much appreciated. Swift, as usual, say they have no records to assist.
All the best
BusterLondon


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

there will be someone on here who will know for sure, but I can say that it will be from outside. 
When you say Swift did not know or is it your local swift dealer did not know.


cabby


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Busterlondon said:


> Hi Guys
> Is there anyone who can advise me on how to remove the rear light cluster on a 2001 Kon Tiki. I can remove the lense and the reflector but no indication of how to rmove the unit to fit a new one. There are no inspection panels on the inside of the vehicle so assume it is released from the outside. Any help would be much appreciated. Swift, as usual, say they have no records to assist.
> All the best
> BusterLondon


Hi,

If you call our workshop on Tuesday, 01-580-881288, I am sure they will be able to tell you.

Ask for Glenn or Ian

Peter


----------



## Busterlondon (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for the replies and so soon very much appreciated. Thanks cabby. Yes it was Swift who said they don't hold records not the dealer.
Thanks peter of Johnscross Motorhomes I will sure give you guys a ring on Tuesday. Once again many thanks for such quick responses.


----------

